# full time academy



## Nuclearaudio (Nov 3, 2005)

Does anyone know if a state college can sponser for the full time academy?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Anyone know if the search threads option works? ](*,) 

Yes. State Colleges can sponsor you to the SSPO course. No, none of them will unless you're employed there.


----------



## Nuclearaudio (Nov 3, 2005)

sorry kind of new to this forum, didn't know i could search, now, can u tell me if i can self sponser to the F/T academy?


----------



## fscpd910 (Apr 3, 2004)

JoninNH said:


> Anyone know if the search threads option works? ](*,)
> 
> Yes. State Colleges can sponsor you to the SSPO course. No, none of them will unless you're employed there.


sorry kind of new to this forum, didn't know i could search, now, can u tell me if i can self sponser to the F/T academy?

](*,) ](*,)


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey 910 

Do you know if I can self-sponsor to the Milford Portuguese Club? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Anyone know if I can self-sponsor into New Braintree?


----------



## fscpd910 (Apr 3, 2004)

fscpd907 said:


> Hey 910
> 
> Do you know if I can self-sponsor to the Milford Portuguese Club? :lol:


We already talked about this topic. The answer is NO.  You need to use the search section. :beat:


----------

